# POF PK-16 Heavy Machine Gun



## Sulman Badshah

Developed from DSHK and first displayed in IDEAS 2016

The main features of HMG PK-16 Gun is the considerable reduction in its weight and mount combined which is 31kg as compared to 92kg of the existing weapon of the same category. The compact structure will now allow just two infantry soldiers to carry the weapon thus providing maximum flexibility and agility in deployment. It can also be installed on any armored vehicle with an effective range of 1500-1600 meter. Armed forces felt the need for a much lighter, more compact and reliable HMG rifle to support its operations. POF R&D accepted the challenge and meticulous efforts have resulted indigenously crafted HMG PK-16 a gas operated, air-cooled and belt fed automatic weapon for infantry.

Reactions: Like Like:
25


----------



## Dean Winchester

Looks like DsHk with a shorter barrel.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1 | Like Like:
1


----------



## Zarvan

Sulman Badshah said:


> Developed from DSHK and first displayed in IDEAS 2016
> 
> The main features of HMG PK-16 Gun is the considerable reduction in its weight and mount combined which is 31kg as compared to 92kg of the existing weapon of the same category. The compact structure will now allow just two infantry soldiers to carry the weapon thus providing maximum flexibility and agility in deployment. It can also be installed on any armored vehicle with an effective range of 1500-1600 meter. Armed forces felt the need for a much lighter, more compact and reliable HMG rifle to support its operations. POF R&D accepted the challenge and meticulous efforts have resulted indigenously crafted HMG PK-16 a gas operated, air-cooled and belt fed automatic weapon for infantry.
> 
> View attachment 363432



Good should be used on LOC more and also in tribal areas and Afghan border.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Dean Winchester said:


> Looks like DsHk with a shorter barrel.


as i stated it is developed from DSHK .. it is more compact, more lighter and easy to integerate

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dean Winchester

Sulman Badshah said:


> as i stated it is developed from DSHK .. it is more compact, more lighter and easy to integerate


Yes this one appears to be 3-4 kg lighter than DsHKM-1946

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## Pandora

Reducing weight from 93 to 31kg is huge improvement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jamal18

I really want to check the figures. From 92 kg to 32 kg? If true it is a fantastic improvement.

With the universal use of body amour, the .50 caliber round is more important than ever. What has kept it from being more widely used is the weight of its weapon.

This could be a game changer.


----------



## Dean Winchester

smuhs1 said:


> Reducing weight from 93 to 31kg is huge improvement.


DsHKM weighs 34 kg:
http://modernfirearms.net/machine/rus/dshk-dshkm-e.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CriticalThought

Very good progress! Well done POF!!

Comparing it with original (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DShK)

--------------
*Weight* 34 kg (74.96 lb) (gun only) 157 kg (346.13 lb) on wheeled mounting
vs
30+-2 kg by POF

Wonder if it is the materials used that reduce the weight? And whether most of the reduction is because of the mount.
Assumption: the total weight reported in OP is gun + mount.
--------------
*Length* 1,625 mm (64.0 in)
vs
1500 mm by POF

Possibly some internal mechanisms have been changed? Would love to get more insight from people who know the details. Also, in general, shorter length is better because it has benefits in storage, placement on vehicles, transportation etc. Good job!!!
--------------
*Barrel length* 1,070 mm (42.1 in)
vs
1003 mm by POF

What impact does the reduced length have on accuracy? In general, shorter barrel length means less accurate at longer distances.
-------------
*Muzzle velocity* 850 m/s (2,788 ft/s)
vs
810 m/s by POF

Understandable given shorter length of barrel. Slightly softer punch but may be negligible in practice.
------------
*Rate of fire* 600 rounds/min
vs
540 ~ 600 rounds/min by POF

I think POF numbers are more accurate because rate of fire is related to the heating of the gun under continued firing and will be limited by how quickly the belt can be replaced (there is no such thing as an infinitely long belt)
------------
*Effective firing range* 2,000 m
*Maximum firing range* 2,500 m
vs
Sight Range 1500-1600 m

Note that the graphic is only reporting 'sight range', i.e., the range where target can be engaged accurately using the built-in iron sights. Would be good to know the effective and max ranges, but given the slightly softer punch discussed above, I expect it to be shorter.
------------

Overall, looks to be a trade-off between ease of transport/storage and punching power, yet the loss of punch seems to be negligible.

What I find disconcerting is the life of barrel: 3500 rounds??? Is that an error? At full firing rate, this means the barrel will go out of life in just 7 minutes? Either I am fundamentally misunderstanding something, or this needs to be improved. I remember from the IDEAS2016 videos, a POF representative was acknowledging that barrel life of LSR needs to be improved. I guess that is also the case with the heave machine gun?

Hopefully, if one day our domestic helicopter industry takes off, some variant of this gun can be paired with transport helis so they aren't simply sitting ducks.



Dean Winchester said:


> DsHKM weighs 34 kg:
> http://modernfirearms.net/machine/rus/dshk-dshkm-e.html



Please don't spread misinformation. The full quote from that page reads:

*Weight:* 34 kg MG body, 157 kg on universal wheeled mount with shield

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sulman Badshah

Dean Winchester said:


> DsHKM weighs 34 kg:
> http://modernfirearms.net/machine/rus/dshk-dshkm-e.html


34 kg is only gun weight .. dshk with full setup weight much more than that ....

PK16 full setup weight is about 32 kg and it is carry able by 2 soldiers which enhance maneuverability


----------



## Dean Winchester

Sulman Badshah said:


> 34 kg is only gun weight .. dshk with full setup weight much more than that ....
> 
> PK16 full setup weight is about 32 kg and it is carry able by 2 soldiers which enhance maneuverability





CriticalThought said:


> Very good progress! Well done POF!!
> 
> Comparing it with original (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DShK)
> 
> --------------
> *Weight* 34 kg (74.96 lb) (gun only) 157 kg (346.13 lb) on wheeled mounting
> vs
> 30+-2 kg by POF
> 
> Wonder if it is the materials used that reduce the weight? And whether most of the reduction is because of the mount.
> Assumption: the total weight reported in OP is gun + mount.
> --------------
> *Length* 1,625 mm (64.0 in)
> vs
> 1500 mm by POF
> 
> Possibly some internal mechanisms have been changed? Would love to get more insight from people who know the details. Also, in general, shorter length is better because it has benefits in storage, placement on vehicles, transportation etc. Good job!!!
> --------------
> *Barrel length* 1,070 mm (42.1 in)
> vs
> 1003 mm by POF
> 
> What impact does the reduced length have on accuracy? In general, shorter barrel length means less accurate at longer distances.
> -------------
> *Muzzle velocity* 850 m/s (2,788 ft/s)
> vs
> 810 m/s by POF
> 
> Understandable given shorter length of barrel. Slightly softer punch but may be negligible in practice.
> ------------
> *Rate of fire* 600 rounds/min
> vs
> 540 ~ 600 rounds/min by POF
> 
> I think POF numbers are more accurate because rate of fire is related to the heating of the gun under continued firing and will be limited by how quickly the belt can be replaced (there is no such thing as an infinitely long belt)
> ------------
> *Effective firing range* 2,000 m
> *Maximum firing range* 2,500 m
> vs
> Sight Range 1500-1600 m
> 
> Note that the graphic is only reporting 'sight range', i.e., the range where target can be engaged accurately using the built-in iron sights. Would be good to know the effective and max ranges, but given the slightly softer punch discussed above, I expect it to be shorter.
> ------------
> 
> Overall, looks to be a trade-off between ease of transport/storage and punching power, yet the loss of punch seems to be negligible.
> 
> What I find disconcerting is the life of barrel: 3500 rounds??? Is that an error? At full firing rate, this means the barrel will go out of life in just 7 minutes? Either I am fundamentally misunderstanding something, or this needs to be improved. I remember from the IDEAS2016 videos, a POF representative was acknowledging that barrel life of LSR needs to be improved. I guess that is also the case with the heave machine gun?
> 
> Hopefully, if one day our domestic helicopter industry takes off, some variant of this gun can be paired with transport helis so they aren't simply sitting ducks.
> 
> 
> 
> Please don't spread misinformation. The full quote from that page reads:
> 
> *Weight:* 34 kg MG body, 157 kg on universal wheeled mount with shield


34 Kg is weight of DsHKM-46 including the mount.
Only weight reduction in PK-16 is it has a thinner firing handle, shorter barrel and no shoulder support.
Most DsHK no longer use universal wheel mount which eas primarily used with DsHK-1938, since 50s

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sawaar

Nice to know our brothers progressing fast in this field but POF should came up with some futuristic design with some carbon fiber stuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jamal18

Can somebody clarify this. What is the weight of the original soviet weapon?


----------



## Dean Winchester

The barrel length is infact same as Type 85-2 HMG & has the same velocity.
Some elements has a similarity with W-85/QCJ88 which also has the exact same rate of fire and total length:
http://weaponsystems.net/weaponsystem/BB03 - QJC88.html


----------



## Walling Naga

jamal18 said:


> Can somebody clarify this. What is the weight of the original soviet weapon?


34 kg


----------



## eagleeye

Life barrel of 3500 rounds sounds not to much for a machine gun or am i wrong.


----------



## Pandora

Dean Winchester said:


> DsHKM weighs 34 kg:
> http://modernfirearms.net/machine/rus/dshk-dshkm-e.html



This one quoted above includes gun+stand. Orignal gun is above 100kg when complete whereas one used by pakistan is almost 92kg. PK-16 includes gun+stand which is 31 kg which has been explained by POF officials in detail durring introduction of new version.

Dhsk (Gun+Stand) = 157kg
PK 16 (Current Version) =92kg
PK 16 (New Version) = 31kg



Walling Naga said:


> 34 kg



34 is just weight of Gun but including stand it is almost 157kg. HK 16 is 31kg for entire unit.


----------



## jamal18

Walling Naga said:


> 34 kg



Not a revolutionary weight loss then.


----------



## hussain0216

Shooting this gun without the stand is near useless and very difficult 

Combined they weigh alot and make the gun a stationery fixed item



The new weapon is superb because the changes and developments have meant that TOTAL WEIGHT INCLUDING STAND is around 30kg

Thus it can be carried by 1 to 2 men including the stand and is now mobile and can be moved around whilst still being a brutal weapon



jamal18 said:


> Not a revolutionary weight loss then.



Not if your stupid


----------



## Dean Winchester

smuhs1 said:


> This one quoted above includes gun+stand. Orignal gun is above 100kg when complete whereas one used by pakistan is almost 92kg. PK-16 includes gun+stand which is 31 kg which has been explained by POF officials in detail durring introduction of new version.
> 
> Dhsk (Gun+Stand) = 157kg
> PK 16 (Current Version) =92kg
> PK 16 (New Version) = 31kg
> 
> 
> 
> 34 is just weight of Gun but including stand it is almost 157kg. HK 16 is 31kg for entire unit.


PK-16 is super similar to W85/QCJ88.
as it has Same specs.

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## jamal18

hussain0216 said:


> Not if your stupid



I was responding to the last post, before the fresh information.

Moron, here's one I posted earlier.



jamal18 said:


> I really want to check the figures. From 92 kg to 32 kg? If true it is a fantastic improvement.
> 
> With the universal use of body amour, the .50 caliber round is more important than ever. What has kept it from being more widely used is the weight of its weapon.
> 
> This could be a game changer.


----------



## YeBeWarned

seen it in Ideas 2016

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tipu7

@waz @HRK @Irfan Baloch 

Can you people have look at this professional troll @Dean Winchester ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dean Winchester

Tipu7 said:


> @waz @HRK @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Can you people have look at this professional troll @Dean Winchester ?


So you failed to refute my points logically?

Reactions: Negative Rating Negative Rating:
1


----------



## war&peace

Sulman Badshah said:


> 31kg as compared to 92kg


Wow this is huge change in the weight and thus it makes a weapon of totally different kind in the sense now a single soldier can carry it or two soldiers can carry it for a longer distances, assemble it and fire on enemy while 92 kg means it has to be essentially mounted on some vehicle or towed. 
This also indicates major advancements at POF have taken place and soon we will see its effects on other weapons too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jamal18

war&peace said:


> Wow this is huge change in the weight and thus it makes a weapon of totally different kind in the sense now a single soldier can carry it or two soldiers can carry it for a longer distances, assemble it and fire on enemy while 92 kg means it has to be essentially mounted on some vehicle or towed.
> This also indicates major advancements at POF have taken place and soon we will see its effects on other weapons too.






My view exactly. It no longer has to be vehicle mounted. It is now a squad weapon and in the reach of dismounted infantry. A lot more .50 calibre flying around. Better equipped troops with body armour and apc are now more vulnerable. A game changer.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gryphon

@Path-Finder @django @Starlord @Ulla @Signalian @HRK 

I have noticed increased usage of the W85 HMG in Pakistan for last few years.






_A Pakistani policewoman fires a heavy machine gun during a special elite police training course at a police training centre in Nowshera, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on February 11, 2015. - AFP_



8 Oct 2016







MoDP reported in its last yearbook (FY 2015-16) that POF was awarded a contract to manufacture PK-16 HMGs for Al-Khalid tanks. Previously, the tanks used imported QJC 88's.

In the recent POF documentary,

a POF worker can be seen test firing a PK-16 (infantry version mounted on a tripod in vertical configuration for AA role), also displayed at IDEAS 2016.






I guess Type 54 replacement is finalized. 



*Type 88 (QJC 88) Tank Heavy Machine Gun




*
_12.7mm QJC-88 tank machine gun._
*
*
_Caliber:_ 12.7×108
_Weight:_ 18.5 kg/41 lbs (gun body)
_Overall length:_ 1,500 mm / 59 inches
_Barrel length:_ n/a
_Cyclic rate of fire:_ 540 – 600 rpm
_Feed and capacity:_ Belt, 50 rounds

The QJC 88 tank machine gun is a gas operated, air cooled, belt-fed, automatic only weapon. Its design is loosely based on the Soviet DShKM heavy machine gun of 1946, although there are many differences in various subsystems.

The QJC 88 uses a long-stroke gas piston, located below the barrel. The piston is rigidly attached to the bolt carrier, which carries a compact breech block (bolt). The locking system can be described as an “inverted” Degtyarov / Kjellman flap lock; it uses two pivoting flaps, one at either side of the bolt, to engage cuts in the receiver walls. The key difference between the QJC 88 and DShKM is that, in the QJC 88, the flaps are pivoted at the rear and have special locking projections that lock into the receiver walls.

The feed is also broadly based on that of the DShKM. The feed module is a detachable unit attached to the top of the receiver. It is operated by a swinging arm that projects down at the right side of the feed. The fork-shaped bottom end of the arm engages a reciprocating charging handle, which is attached to the bolt carrier. Feed is from the left side.

The gun fires from an open bolt, in automatic mode only. The firing pin is operated by a projection on the bolt carrier; the same projection forces the locking lugs outwards so the gun cannot fire unless the bolt is fully locked. A manual trigger is fitted to the rear of the receiver and an electrical solenoid trigger is provided as a part of the tank mounting.

So far the gun has been observed on a roof-top tank mount, with an electrical trigger and a collimating sight installed on the gun cradle.

*Modifications*
_W-85:_ the original version of the same machine gun, available in either tank or infantry versions. The latter was installed on a universal tripod, and the gun was fitted with dual spade grips and a tubular shoulder stock.





_12.7mm W85 heavy machine gun._

http://www.sadefensejournal.com/wp/?p=2685

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Path-Finder

Gryphon said:


> @Path-Finder @django @Starlord @Ulla @Signalian @HRK
> 
> I have noticed increased usage of the W85 HMG in Pakistan for last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Pakistani policewoman fires a heavy machine gun during a special elite police training course at a police training centre in Nowshera, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on February 11, 2015. - AFP_
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoDP reported in its last yearbook (FY 2015-16) that POF was awarded a contract to manufacture PK-16 HMGs for Al-Khalid tanks. Previously, the tanks used imported QJC 88's.
> 
> In the recent POF documentary,
> 
> a POF worker can be seen test firing a PK-16 (infantry version mounted on a tripod in vertical configuration for AA role), also displayed at IDEAS 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Type 54 replacement is finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> *Type 88 (QJC 88) Tank Heavy Machine Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _12.7mm QJC-88 tank machine gun._
> *
> *
> _Caliber:_ 12.7×108
> _Weight:_ 18.5 kg/41 lbs (gun body)
> _Overall length:_ 1,500 mm / 59 inches
> _Barrel length:_ n/a
> _Cyclic rate of fire:_ 540 – 600 rpm
> _Feed and capacity:_ Belt, 50 rounds
> 
> The QJC 88 tank machine gun is a gas operated, air cooled, belt-fed, automatic only weapon. Its design is loosely based on the Soviet DShKM heavy machine gun of 1946, although there are many differences in various subsystems.
> 
> The QJC 88 uses a long-stroke gas piston, located below the barrel. The piston is rigidly attached to the bolt carrier, which carries a compact breech block (bolt). The locking system can be described as an “inverted” Degtyarov / Kjellman flap lock; it uses two pivoting flaps, one at either side of the bolt, to engage cuts in the receiver walls. The key difference between the QJC 88 and DShKM is that, in the QJC 88, the flaps are pivoted at the rear and have special locking projections that lock into the receiver walls.
> 
> The feed is also broadly based on that of the DShKM. The feed module is a detachable unit attached to the top of the receiver. It is operated by a swinging arm that projects down at the right side of the feed. The fork-shaped bottom end of the arm engages a reciprocating charging handle, which is attached to the bolt carrier. Feed is from the left side.
> 
> The gun fires from an open bolt, in automatic mode only. The firing pin is operated by a projection on the bolt carrier; the same projection forces the locking lugs outwards so the gun cannot fire unless the bolt is fully locked. A manual trigger is fitted to the rear of the receiver and an electrical solenoid trigger is provided as a part of the tank mounting.
> 
> So far the gun has been observed on a roof-top tank mount, with an electrical trigger and a collimating sight installed on the gun cradle.
> 
> *Modifications*
> _W-85:_ the original version of the same machine gun, available in either tank or infantry versions. The latter was installed on a universal tripod, and the gun was fitted with dual spade grips and a tubular shoulder stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _12.7mm W85 heavy machine gun._
> 
> http://www.sadefensejournal.com/wp/?p=2685



The DShK is said to be like firing 3 or 4 Browning M2 together. It's about time that DShK was laid to rest and a better and lighter option was chosen. I would still say M2 is a better option because it has so much more modularity to offer in comparison to these other two.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## YeBeWarned

Gryphon said:


> @Path-Finder @django @Starlord @Ulla @Signalian @HRK
> 
> I have noticed increased usage of the W85 HMG in Pakistan for last few years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _A Pakistani policewoman fires a heavy machine gun during a special elite police training course at a police training centre in Nowshera, Khyber Pakhtunkhwa on February 11, 2015. - AFP_
> 
> 
> 
> 8 Oct 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MoDP reported in its last yearbook (FY 2015-16) that POF was awarded a contract to manufacture PK-16 HMGs for Al-Khalid tanks. Previously, the tanks used imported QJC 88's.
> 
> In the recent POF documentary,
> 
> a POF worker can be seen test firing a PK-16 (infantry version mounted on a tripod in vertical configuration for AA role), also displayed at IDEAS 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess Type 54 replacement is finalized.
> 
> 
> 
> *Type 88 (QJC 88) Tank Heavy Machine Gun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> _12.7mm QJC-88 tank machine gun._
> *
> *
> _Caliber:_ 12.7×108
> _Weight:_ 18.5 kg/41 lbs (gun body)
> _Overall length:_ 1,500 mm / 59 inches
> _Barrel length:_ n/a
> _Cyclic rate of fire:_ 540 – 600 rpm
> _Feed and capacity:_ Belt, 50 rounds
> 
> The QJC 88 tank machine gun is a gas operated, air cooled, belt-fed, automatic only weapon. Its design is loosely based on the Soviet DShKM heavy machine gun of 1946, although there are many differences in various subsystems.
> 
> The QJC 88 uses a long-stroke gas piston, located below the barrel. The piston is rigidly attached to the bolt carrier, which carries a compact breech block (bolt). The locking system can be described as an “inverted” Degtyarov / Kjellman flap lock; it uses two pivoting flaps, one at either side of the bolt, to engage cuts in the receiver walls. The key difference between the QJC 88 and DShKM is that, in the QJC 88, the flaps are pivoted at the rear and have special locking projections that lock into the receiver walls.
> 
> The feed is also broadly based on that of the DShKM. The feed module is a detachable unit attached to the top of the receiver. It is operated by a swinging arm that projects down at the right side of the feed. The fork-shaped bottom end of the arm engages a reciprocating charging handle, which is attached to the bolt carrier. Feed is from the left side.
> 
> The gun fires from an open bolt, in automatic mode only. The firing pin is operated by a projection on the bolt carrier; the same projection forces the locking lugs outwards so the gun cannot fire unless the bolt is fully locked. A manual trigger is fitted to the rear of the receiver and an electrical solenoid trigger is provided as a part of the tank mounting.
> 
> So far the gun has been observed on a roof-top tank mount, with an electrical trigger and a collimating sight installed on the gun cradle.
> 
> *Modifications*
> _W-85:_ the original version of the same machine gun, available in either tank or infantry versions. The latter was installed on a universal tripod, and the gun was fitted with dual spade grips and a tubular shoulder stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _12.7mm W85 heavy machine gun._
> 
> http://www.sadefensejournal.com/wp/?p=2685



Saw an improved version at Ideas 2016, talked to the soldier standing right there, he said its very effective in FATA against Taliban ..


----------

